# Working dogs are under attack.



## Johnny Cone (Aug 4, 2008)

This "holistic Vet has started a persona campaign to discredit the working dog community. 

He has a bit of a following.


----------



## Johnny Cone (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is his website and facebook page..

http://peterdobias.com/


https://www.facebook.com/drpeterdobias


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

The only thing offensive about his statements are the incredible ignorance they display..just another idiot..


----------



## Johnny Cone (Aug 4, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> The only thing offensive about his statements are the incredible ignorance they display..just another idiot..



The problem is... This idiot has a big following. That gives him a big loud voice.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Already saw this on face book. Feel like I can only fight so much ignorance. Seems like ignorance ultimately wins


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I read through a bunch of comments to his post. Most people called him an idiot. A few agreed though. Saw where some people were going to unsubscribe to his website as a result of the posting, but only a few. Unknown how many fb commenters are website followers, but at least a few.


----------



## Kristian Taves (Jul 2, 2013)

I offer this as a pleasing contrast. Especially scroll to Nov. 22. 
https://www.facebook.com/DrTimsPetFood This is the page of a veterinarian and businessman who supports working dogs, sled dogs, K-9s. Larger following than the other guy.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

That Zak George is the same, I have asked him loads of times how to deal with an extremely highly dominant dog for shits and giggles and he just blanks me. One of his vids of a 'problem dog' just made me ROFLMFAO as I thought yer that dog is gonna nail it's owner sooner or later or someone else.
Although I will say the stuff he does is very good, it's all pet temperament stuff and he like many of these 'postively' trainers, they are being blind to certain aspects of dog behaviour, he absolutely is 100% against any form of 'correction' which just goes against how animal learn, IMO ](*,)


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Looked at that Dr Tims page, pretty cool. I noticed he said high fat diet is good for working dogs. I completely agree with this. I have read somewhere that dogs get their energy from fat, they process it in a different way to us. All these fat dogs are not from eating too much fat but conversely eating not enough and too much carbs. 
Anyone know the score with this?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> Looked at that Dr Tims page, pretty cool. I noticed he said high fat diet is good for working dogs. I completely agree with this. I have read somewhere that dogs get their energy from fat, they process it in a different way to us. All these fat dogs are not from eating too much fat but conversely eating not enough and too much carbs.
> Anyone know the score with this?


Sounds like you understand this fine. What more do you want to know?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A whole lot of commercial foods have less than ideal fat levels. OTOH, the kind of fat that many commercial foods contain isn't what I'd want to increase levels of.


It's important, too, to know what you're doing, and not load a diet with fat at the expense of protein. 


It's also a good thing to understand the difference between raw fats and cooked (and/or rancid) fats.


----------



## David Windmueller (Nov 4, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> Looked at that Dr Tims page, pretty cool. I noticed he said high fat diet is good for working dogs. I completely agree with this. I have read somewhere that dogs get their energy from fat, they process it in a different way to us. All these fat dogs are not from eating too much fat but conversely eating not enough and too much carbs.
> Anyone know the score with this?


You're basically describing the Atkins or Paleo Diet for humans. I have my dog on the prey model raw diet and he has a TON of energy and is extremely lean and muscular, even for a Doberman. He doesn't eat any grains/carbs and has excellent health. I'm doing a version of the Atkins diet myself and have lost 20 pounds in the last 4 months without doing any exercise even though my wife swears I've been lifting weights.

Anyway, the Dr.seems like a typical tool with regard to what animal cruelty really is.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I think working dogs were under attack before the rules for the first biting sport were done being written.


----------

